# Problems with vth.de - v8 plans



## DiegoVV (Dec 12, 2015)

Hi all!!

Has anyone experience in buying plans from vth.de?

I have recently ordered a set of Schillings v8 plans. I payed with my credit card but I have not received any information about my order. 

When I check the order through their webpage, what I find is this. Google translates this as "pendant". 

They don't reply the email I sent las week.

Have you experienced any problem with them?

Thank you un advance for your help.


----------



## ICEpeter (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello Diego,
I frequently make purchases in Germany via internet (Though not from vth.de) and must admit them Germans are not very responsive and take their time to come up with information and status updates.

I have the advantage of speaking German and what Google translated as pending is basically correct. The word "Ausstehend" as far as the status description goes may be better translated as "open"

My guess is that they are trying to fulfill your order but have not located the goods yet for shipment. They may come from a sub supplier. Since the status update is five days old, give them a couple or three more days. Question: Did your credit card get charged and does it show on your CC account? If it doesn't show that might be the problem since they will not ship unless they received payment.

If you cant get anywhere with them Germans, let me know and I will try to help.

Peter J.


----------



## DiegoVV (Dec 15, 2015)

Thank you very muchos Peter!!!

I'll give them a few days more and I'll keep you informed.

It's a real pleasure to be part of this community, thanks to people like you, I always have found a helping hand.

I hope to contribute very soon with my v8 build.


----------

